# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Mandolins and Beer!

## danielpatrick

In hopes to keep myself more focused and disciplined, I've started a little youtube series. I haven't monetized the videos and I'm not selling anything. When I'm not working or gigging out my stress relief is playing mandolin and enjoying a good beer. I've spent hours working out licks and exercises that are just piling up so I decided to start posting one a week. 

What I try to do is learn a lick and then during my gigs that week, try and work it in to a tune. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Regardless it makes me happy. 

So I'm just trying to contribute something to this little community of ours. I don't think I'm some killer player by any means,there are obviously way better on this forum alone, I'm just trying to give something back. 

I'm also hoping someone out there may turn me on to a new beer or two as well!

PS This was my first video posting using my Iphone, sorry about the orientation. will fix for next video. :Mandosmiley: 

http://youtu.be/84c88IfrvYc

----------

albeham, 

Ben Cooper, 

derbex, 

farmerjones, 

FodForThoought, 

Jon Hall, 

Ky Slim, 

pit lenz, 

Tony Pearce, 

Trey Young

----------


## d18daddy

Great idea!
I'm a brewer at the Third Street Brewhouse. I think you would like our Lost Trout Brown Ale. Unfortunately, we are not in your area yet. We do have a contract with some franchise store down South that sells are cans. Be on the look out.  :Smile: 
http://www.thirdstreetbrewhouse.com/...r-round-beers/

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Thanks man! I'll keep my eyes peeled! Thanks for the kind words!! 

Great website!

daniel

----------


## LongBlackVeil

AH! i do the same thing. What a great mix, mandolins and beer. Certainly not light beer either, something about playing the mandolin just calls for a real beer. I personally drink Shiner Bock, theyre brewed in Shiner, TX not too far from me. I just like the taste and ive tried quite a few.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## Denny Gies

Now that was fun.  Good luck with the series.  Try some Spaten Optimator.

----------

Violingirl

----------


## Mike Bunting

They have that Fat Tire up here too.

----------

Violingirl

----------


## JCook

danielpatrick, very nice playing, and I like the idea of mandolin music and beer reviews. I think you're the only one doing it. I'll look for Fat Tire beer here in Massachusetts. A couple of beers I like are Old Thumper, and John Courage (which is English, and I haven't been able to find it around here much lately, but it's good).

Keep the licks and the sips comin'!

Jack

----------

Ben Cooper, 

danielpatrick

----------


## Richard J

My favorite??? Summit Horizon Red IPA or the ever tasty Summit Extra Pale Ale.  Just make sure you don't drip on your mandolin.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

danielpatrick

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

danielpatrick, Real nice playing and a great idea! 
One of my own favorites is Great Lakes Commodore Perry IPA. I think I'll have one now and try to learn that Sam Bush lick. 
As far as the exact genesis of that particular lick, I can't help. I can attest that search-engine results are more on-topic if you include the word 'Sam'.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

danielpatrick

----------


## journeybear

This falls under the general catch-all category of FWIW (what doesn't?), but the first other mandolinist I ever met, Al Kornhauser from the great state of Rhode Island, who showed me the G chop chord, when he was a senior and I was a freshman at college, went on to be a brewmaster at Anchor Steam in San Francisco. I know there are plenty of connections between mandolins and beer, but that's one place where my mind wanders when the subject comes up. FWIW ...

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## darrylicshon

nice licks i was classical trained on the violin so i have to work on my blues licks and almost always beer fat tire is some good beer

----------

danielpatrick, 

Violingirl

----------


## danielpatrick

Love Shiner!!!

----------


## danielpatrick

Wow, just got home and want to thank you all for the positive feedback and beer choices!!!

----------


## Londy

Love that lick as well. This is a great thread idea. We should all post a lick and a brew. I concur on fat tire! There is a great beer made locally here in north carolina a called red oak. There are a ton of micro brews around here...great place to be!

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Love that lick as well. This is a great thread idea. We should all post a lick and a brew. I concur on fat tire! There is a great beer made locally here in north carolina a called red oak. There are a ton of micro brews around here...great place to be!


Genius!

----------


## Pete Martin

Two of my favorite things in this world.  :Mandosmiley:   :Popcorn:  


(We need a Mando-beer icon to go with the popcorn)

----------

Ben Cooper, 

farmerjones

----------


## danielpatrick

Mine too Pete! Thanks for the post!

----------


## OldSausage

At last, a concept I can really get into. Great idea.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Smuttynose Finestkind IPA, Smuttynose Robust Porter, Henniker Brewing Co Hopslinger IPA, Henniker Brewing Co Working Man's Porter,  Arrogant ####### Ale.   
Having a beer while playing is a great way to relax!  I will be looking for some of the brews mentioned here.  Up here in New England we get some mighty fine beers (and some great mandolin makers)!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I love playing the mandolin and drinking beer... my family would rather listen to me drinking beer....

paraphrased from S. Clemens...

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

> Two of my favorite things in this world.   
> 
> 
> (We need a Mando-beer icon to go with the popcorn)


Yes!!

----------


## danielpatrick

Hey everyone! Thanks so much for all of the great responses to the thread. I'm finishing up #2 right now and it should be online shortly! Thanks again!

daniel

----------


## Londy

Try a good cold Peroni or Birra Moretti while playing some Italian classics such as O Sole Mio, Godfather, come back to Sorrento, Arrivederci Roma and more! (need a beer drinking icon)  :Coffee:

----------

Ben Cooper, 

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Hey all. Eric C brought it to my attention that I should post the updates on the original thread. Great idea Eric! Thanks and sorry for any confusion! Here is the new video link. 
http://youtu.be/opFy58a9Hws

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## John O'Brien

Right in my wheelhouse for sure. My favorite is picking by the firepit with a Magic Hat #9, although, now that Fat Tire is available in the south, it's catching up. Since Suwannee Springfest, I'm also a big fan of Sweet Water, two in particular are their Road Trip and 420 brews. 

I have to admit, I've run the neck of the bottle up the neck of the mando high enough that the pitch freaked the dog out!

----------


## Kennyz55

Smutty nose makes some great beers.  Look for the variety pack.  Love the IPA and ales.    :Smile:       Any tabs available?
Thanks.  Great work.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## danielpatrick

Hey Kenny, I have hand written tabs which look pretty bad. I could scan them though. Thanks for the nice words!

----------


## Kennyz55

That'd be great. Working through 1st 1 & trying to figure out Sam's version of Sailin' Shoes.  Thanks and love the videos. Not to high jack this thread but does anyone have the chords to  Sailin' Shoes?

----------


## AlanN

Sailin' Shoes, off of the muy excellent Late As Usual, is in G chord. The key thing there is the dom7 tonality he gets on the opening vamp. He's fingering 3-5-7 on the D-A-E strings and sliding up and down. Not easy...and so very great.

----------


## foldedpath

Great series! I confess that I'm mostly a wine drinker at home, but beer is what I drink at sessions and with my beer-appreciating friends when they visit the house for a jam. I like the dark ones, the darker and thicker the better, and not too sweet.

The house beer I stock for those occasions is usually "Black Butte Porter" from Deschutes Brewery. Always available at the local Safeway and not expensive. My absolute favorite dark beer is "Old Rasputin" Russian Imperial Stout from North Coast Brewing. But it's not easy to find, and a bit pricey. A terrific, complex beer... a meal in a glass, not pale dishwater. Sometimes they have it at the pub where we have our Scottish/Irish sessions and I always order it then. When they don't have it I drink the old standby Guinness at the session. They do at least have it on tap, and they do the little shamrock thing on top, which is cute. 

At home I do the philistine thing and serve the dark beers cold, but at the session I drink two pints over a three hour period, pacing myself (dark/thick beers are good for that), so they inevitably warm up to the proper temperature.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## mang1974

Hey Daniel, just found this thread and it's awesome! Great way to learn some new licks and find out about some good beer. Speaking of beer, I'm in STL and we're undergoing a renaissance in craft brewing at the moment so we have no shortage of good, local beer and breweries to choose from. Unfortunately, I don't believe any of them are distributed to SC at the moment. However, I recently had a good porter from a brewery in Asheville, NC which may be available to you. The brewery was French Broad and the beer was their Anvil Porter. It was tasty. Keep up the good work!

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## dezguy

Daniel, thanks for sharing! My only suggestion would be to perhaps flip the camera into a horizontal orientation  :Smile:  

Thanks again,
Mike

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Thanks mike. I did that for video 2. Still new to this but having fun!

----------


## catmandu2

Fat Tire was (and likely still is) very popular where I used to live in CO--about a half mile from the New Belgium brewery in FtCl...seemed to be the beverage _de rigueur_, and naturally I had to drink boatloads of it.   But I was mostly into rioja and flamenco at the time.  The Tour De Fat is loads of fun.

NB brews up a batch of some nice ales--I enjoyed the Abbey, Trippel, and 1554 Black 




This thread is making me very thirsty..

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## bayAreaDude

> danielpatrick, very nice playing, and I like the idea of mandolin music and beer reviews. I think you're the only one doing it. I'll look for Fat Tire beer here in Massachusetts. A couple of beers I like are Old Thumper, and John Courage (which is English, and I haven't been able to find it around here much lately, but it's good).
> 
> Keep the licks and the sips comin'!
> 
> Jack


I've had too many Belgian and Belgian style beers to count and I would rank Fat Tire close to, if not at, the bottom.  Pretty poor ratings on ratebeer.com too.

For Belgian styles not directly from Belgium/Flanders/Holland, I recommend anything by Unibroue(La Fin Du Monde is really good), anything from Ommegang, and Alexander Valley Brewing has both an amazing double and triple.  I put all these right up there with the real deal Trappist beers.  Surely you can get Ommegang and Unibroue in MA - they're from NY and Quebec respectively and at my local Costco in the SF Bay Area.

----------


## dezguy

After I posted my message I came across #2. I love that lick in number 2. I've been jamming on it all night  :Smile:  

No pecan beer for me though  :Smile:  

Cheers,
Mike

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## jimj

Sounds great thanks for the licks and the suds, really like the fat tire ale!! :Popcorn:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## Fr. White

Dan, I am just up the road from you in Columbia and I love the Lazy Magnolia beers.  You need to try their Sweet Potato Stout (if you haven't), great taste.  

Also great playing. I am going to go practice that lick now...thanks for doing this.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Thank you!

----------


## dcb504

I'm a big fan of lager beers from Europe. I think you would enjoy Carlsberg Elephant if you can find it in your area. Beware, it is a high-gravity brew, 7.2 percent.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## Paul Cowham

Mandolins and beer are a great combination  :Grin: 

It's a shame I haven't seen bazens flatbac around for a while, brewed by a friend of mine who plays mandolin and is also a brewer!

----------


## danielpatrick

Some great suggestions! Heading to the store in a bit to pick some up!

----------


## dcb504

Hey good buddy, the suspense is killing me. Can't wait to see the beer you've chosen, and the lick!  Tonight I will be enjoying a Prima Pils from Victory brewing, while perfecting the lick from week one.

----------


## danielpatrick

Will be posting new video tomorrow evening. I picked up a few last minute gigs this week. I'm looking forward to this one. Fun jazzy/bluesy lick over a slow progression. Also the first beer recommended by a café member!

----------


## Mark Christensen

Funny how my beer choice seems to affect the tunes I play, I'll enjoy a Full Sail IPA and find myself playing "Tipsy Sailor" or I'll have a Black Butte Porter and out comes "Kid on the Mountain" Oh I've got a Ninkasi in the fridge getting cold, I can feel "Wind that shakes the Barley" coming on. So many Beers, so many Tunes!

----------


## d18daddy

I put my notice in this week at my current brewery. Now begins the process of opening my own. Tanks are ordered and the lease is signed. We should be tapping beer in January. I will send some your way when the goods are flowing.  :Smile:

----------


## Paleosporin

> Great series! I confess that I'm mostly a wine drinker at home, but beer is what I drink at sessions and with my beer-appreciating friends when they visit the house for a jam. I like the dark ones, the darker and thicker the better, and not too sweet.
> 
> The house beer I stock for those occasions is usually "Black Butte Porter" from Deschutes Brewery. Always available at the local Safeway and not expensive. My absolute favorite dark beer is "Old Rasputin" Russian Imperial Stout from North Coast Brewing. But it's not easy to find, and a bit pricey. A terrific, complex beer... a meal in a glass, not pale dishwater. Sometimes they have it at the pub where we have our Scottish/Irish sessions and I always order it then. When they don't have it I drink the old standby Guinness at the session. They do at least have it on tap, and they do the little shamrock thing on top, which is cute. 
> 
> At home I do the philistine thing and serve the dark beers cold, but at the session I drink two pints over a three hour period, pacing myself (dark/thick beers are good for that), so they inevitably warm up to the proper temperature.


A fellow porter fan! If you have a chance, see if you can find some Baltic porters. Żywiec has one, as does Baltika. If you like Old Rasputin, I think you'll enjoy those. Also, there is a brewery in San Diego called Ballast Point. They make an inperial stout called Sea Monster that packs a wollop, though it is a little pricey. Still, for $10, one can buy a top-tier beer, whereas the equivalent in the wine world will run you upwards of $60 or more. I, for one, welcome the craft beer renaissance.

----------


## danielpatrick

edited to reply with quote.

----------


## danielpatrick

Congrats on the great news! I wish you all the best!



> I put my notice in this week at my current brewery. Now begins the process of opening my own. Tanks are ordered and the lease is signed. We should be tapping beer in January. I will send some your way when the goods are flowing.

----------

d18daddy

----------


## danielpatrick

Episode #3 is now available!!! Sorry for the delay! Keep the suggestions coming!!! 

Denny Gies and d18daddy get some shoutouts! (Denny sorry if I mispronounced your name!)

I hope you all enjoy!!!! Cheers!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDNu_vbYAYU

----------

d18daddy, 

Nick Quig

----------


## dezguy

Lol, I love the 'Enter text here.'  :Smile:

----------


## danielpatrick

Me too. I didn't notice it until it was posted! Then I was too tired to change it!  Thanks for checking it out!

----------


## dezguy

Again, I really like the lick you chose.  :Smile:  I'm not much of a beer drinker...so I find myself fast forwarding that part  :Smile:  But, thanks for posting!

Cheers,
Mike

----------


## lenf12

> Right in my wheelhouse for sure. My favorite is picking by the firepit with a Magic Hat #9, although, now that Fat Tire is available in the south, it's catching up. Since Suwannee Springfest, I'm also a big fan of Sweet Water, two in particular are their Road Trip and 420 brews. 
> 
> I have to admit, I've run the neck of the bottle up the neck of the mando high enough that the pitch freaked the dog out!


Love your selections Barn. It's darn near impossible to narrow your beer selection to one beer and I, like you, live in the Tampa Bay area. We are starting to see lots of craft microbreweries opening all over the place from Tampa to St. Petersburg, with some of them bottling and distributing locally in bars, liquor stores and supermarkets. Cigar City brewed in Ibor City has some fantastic brews (the IPA is especially recommended on tap). Like the mandolin rennaisance we are going through now, there's also a rennaisance in beer brewing and appreciation in general. It's a good time to have both of these distractions from the daily broadcast news. Somehow, a Bud would never do imho....

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

ps - I've done the same with a beer bottle and mandolin neck. It's what got me hooked on a glass slide vs. metal slide sound.

----------


## danielpatrick

I was just in Tampa last week to watch the Tigers play the Rays. I wish the Trop would have had some local beers instead of the coors/miller/bud. The tigers actually have magic hat!


> Love your selections Barn. It's darn near impossible to narrow your beer selection to one beer and I, like you, live in the Tampa Bay area. We are starting to see lots of craft microbreweries opening all over the place from Tampa to St. Petersburg, with some of them bottling and distributing locally in bars, liquor stores and supermarkets. Cigar City brewed in Ibor City has some fantastic brews (the IPA is especially recommended on tap). Like the mandolin rennaisance we are going through now, there's also a rennaisance in beer brewing and appreciation in general. It's a good time to have both of these distractions from the daily broadcast news. Somehow, a Bud would never do imho....
> 
> Len B.
> Clearwater, FL
> 
> ps - I've done the same with a beer bottle and mandolin neck. It's what got me hooked on a glass slide vs. metal slide sound.

----------


## lenf12

Yeah well, it's the Trop and they have contracts with the "big" distributors of the beers you mentioned, but the Trop (Tropicana Field for those who haven't visited) is an indoor, air conditioned venue. Here in Clearwater we have BrightHouse Stadium, home to the Clearwater Threshers. Their beer concessions have a really nice selection of crafts and imports. Even though it's Class A ball, it's still pretty good quality but, BHS is an outdoor stadium and as you know, the temps and humidity can be very oppressive during baseball season in central FL. You need a good beer (or several) in that case. 

I hope you had some time to explore a bit, perhaps go into downtown St. Petersburg where the music scene is pretty lively and the beer selections vary widely from venue to venue. Or maybe staying over in Tampa where the music and beer scene is even livelier!! I'll stay away from comments on the current Rays other than to say they've been on a slide since releasing David Price.....

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## dcb504

Just polished off a bottle of Le Merle, a Belgian style farmhouse ale from Northcoast Brewing.  This one is definitely my favorite Belgian ale to date.

----------


## journeybear

Say, I was just in Tampa, too, a few days ago, just passing through - travelling by train then rental car to visit on old friend outside of Sarasota - and when I got there and was offered a beer, it was ... a Busch Light. I could have _sworn_ she asked me if I wanted a beer - and she's German!  :Disbelief:  I cut her some slack because - well, I'm polite by nature, and she gave up drinking several years ago, so this was probably what her husband drinks, and so it doesn't matter to her.

Well, that wasn't gonna do, not for the couple days I would be there. So First chance I could I picked up a six of something called Florida Cracker Belgian-Style White Ale, from Cigar City Brewing. No idea what any of that means, nor how close the product resembles its intended style, but I was quite taken with the name, so ... It was all right, very light, but at least it tasted more like beer.

I sat in with her at her bi-weekly gig, a tiki hut in Sarasota called O'Leary's (much more of a fried fish 'n' chips joint than an Irish pub), and had an Amberbock on tap, and for my second had to choose between Full Sail Amber Ale and Goose Island IPA. Never heard of the latter before, so I went with that. Pretty good, not bad, can't complain. 
, 
There is a very long story about my friend, and a song about her as well, not quite as long but nearly,  :Wink:  and I believe I have mentioned parts of it from time to time - she was a tightrope walker, I was a lowly roustabout, but music broke the class lines between us. I had not seen her in 42 years, and somehow, through some pretty clever googling and the intercession on our behalves by a complete stranger to me, we had managed to reconnect a couple years ago. We had a real fun time - yes, even with her husband around (I did mention my politeness) - chatting, playing music, and doing show-and-tell. She was quite a looker in her day, and had album after album of photos that we scanned through to see if I recognized anyone. Heck, of course not - I was hanging out with the hired hands and hooligan, and when I was with her, I had eyes only for her - but it was a fascinating glimpse through the veil of time.  :Cool: 

Side note: I could not find my Mandolin Café baseball cap before leaving my friends' place in Nashville.  :Crying:  Looked all through my duffel bag, car, and the parts of the house I had been in. Had to go bareheaded for two days - and I mean while trudging the length of The Mall in DC where I had a five-hour layover - from The Capitol to  the Washington Monument to the Lincoln Memorial in swelter mid-90s heat. My flat feet began rebelling after just a few blocks, so by the end of it I was beat and took various transportation back to the station. The reason I'm including this bit is when I was setting up for the gig and reached into my gig bag - there was my hat!  :Mandosmiley:  What a relief!  :Whistling:  I swear, I don't know how I managed to drive through Tennessee and Georgia with out it. I really felt nekkid.  :Redface:  I did make a point of going to the Yuengling Brewery just north of Tamps (you were probably wondering whether this rambling would lead anywhere) and picked up a hat from the gift shop. Unfortunately, they were done with tours for the day - which means I am batting .000, two for two, including the swing and miss at Pottsville. But since I had my prized MCBC back, of course I wore it for the gig.The Yuengling cap has a very nice eagle with outstretched wings, but the MCBC says it ALL!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## danielpatrick

Pick giveaway contest starting up this week! Go to Classifieds for the details!

----------


## Kennyz55

Good afternoon Patrick. I'll take the Wegens and thanks for the great licks.   Really like the Sam Bush ones.   :Smile: . Just read the rules. Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## Astro

I subscribed from the first but I have a different utube name. I have so many monikers, alias's, and passwords, I can't remember which one is really me. But if I happen to win I'll save you the stamp and drop by The Southern for a brew. October approaches and that Coast or Holy City Oyster Stout should be in soon.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Picked a winner for this week's set of picks. I will post video tomorrow night and announce the winner then. Another winner will be announced next week! Stay tuned!

----------


## danielpatrick

Finally, the new video has arrived! Sorry for the delay, work has been a bear!

Pick winner will be notified but you still have multiple chances to win!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW5UrCM_oEs

PS. Last video I mentioned the Billy Strings and Don Julin cd, you can order it here Billy Strings & Don Julin
www.billystrings.com

----------

Astro

----------


## BeachMando

You weren't kidding about _Fiddle Tune X_. That album rips! 

Really been enjoying the videos. Check out Oskar Blues Brewery's Dale's Pale Ale if you get the chance.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Great idea Patrick! And great licks!   Yes I agree, the New Belgium beers are mostly pretty tasty.  I think they also make a nice Indian Pale Ale?  I believe I tried it once and it's great.  

Two great beers in this area are -- if you like bitter -- American Pale Ale (Bluegrass Brewing Co. Louisville, KY) and Kentucky IPA (Alltech's Brewing Co., Lexington, KY).  

Imbibe wisely!   :Mandosmiley:

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Thanks Bernie!

----------


## LongBlackVeil

If you aren't already, you really should be drinking these beers out of a glass. Much of the flavor of these higher quality beers is lost when you can't smell them, and a bottle prevents you from smelling.

I was inspired by this thread to go out and buy some fat tire and lazy magnolia. Loved them both!

----------


## Mark Wilson

Hi Daniel,

Enjoyed your videos.

Around here Buckshot brown ale from Greensboros Natty Greene's brewery is one of my favorites. 

Also would like to hear your take on Grisman's cool G lick on "Hot Corn Cold Corn" on the 'Not For Kids Only' CD.

Cheers, Mark

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Thanks for posting! Just noticed this and I hope you keep it up. I enjoy the overall idea and like the breakdowns.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Wish I could send you some of  the offereings from the Henniker Brewing Company.  They make absolutely fantastic brews here in little old Henniker NH.  Love the videos!  As I get to be a better player I will keep coming back to them!

----------


## ianbarton

If you make it up to Massachusetts (where the brewery is), NY (along the throughway..not in NYC yet), or CT, defnitely give Jack's Abby a try.  I consider myself a bit of a beer geek and this is without a doubt one of my favorite breweries of all time.

----------


## PaulBills

What a cool series  :Mandosmiley:  I'm deffo subscribing, and sharing your link on facebook n that - it's something that's needed to be done for a loooooooong time!

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## Ben Cooper

Woo Hoo!!!  Just watched #4.  Great lick and Fantastic beer!  Glad you liked it Danielpatrick!  I usually enjoy either a Smuttynose or and Henniker beer when I have a beer while practicing!  Keep the licks coming and you know we will allkeep the beer suggestions coming!  
Thanks again!
Ben   :Mandosmiley:  :Grin:

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## Londy

Love it!  So have you tried red oak out of North Carolina?

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

> Love it!  So have you tried red oak out of North Carolina?


Not yet but I'll check it out!

----------


## smokinop

Enjoying your videos along with the beers. I am a self-proclaimed beer snob & I also brew my own beer as a hobby. I play my mandolin often when I am in my backyard brewing my favorite ales, always playing the fiddle tune Liberty to honor the privilege of being able to produce my own! Keep up the good work Daniel! Give the great beers of Sweetwater Brewing out of Atlanta a try!

Kevin

----------

LongBlackVeil

----------


## danielpatrick

Check out the Mandolins and Beer Facebook page giveaway!!!! Just like the page and like the giveaway post and you are entered! Also Frank Solivan video will be up soon! As well as regular updates to the videos! 

www.facebook.com/mandolinsandbeer

----------

Astro, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## danielpatrick

New video featuring Frank Solivan!!

http://youtu.be/2srm1pFD9aE

----------


## danielpatrick

New video up featuring a Monroe styled lick and Victory Beer!

----------


## danielpatrick

New video up featuring part 1 of a Grappelli lick and Lagunitas Brown Shugga Beer! TAB is downloadable as well for this lesson for free. Just click link for both.


http://mandolinsandbeer.wordpress.com

Cheers.

----------

Astro

----------


## danielpatrick

Hey all, new video up. Grappelli part 2! 

Cheers.
http://www.mandolinsandbeer.wordpress.com

----------


## danielpatrick

New video up! Mike Marshall style blues lick, free tab, no ads, and link to a killer radio show with Mike and Edgar Meyer!

Cheers!

http://www.mandolinsandbeer.com

----------


## danielpatrick

New video up at www.mandolinsandbeer.com of Chris Thile lick.

Cheers.

----------


## Heykoolaid3

Dan! Thanks for starting your site! Good stuff!  So, you are in Charleston, but wear Tigers and Lions stuff. What part of Michigan are you from? I am from Ypsilanti.  Don't live there now, in Arizona.  Thanks! johnny

----------


## fatt-dad

I'd play, but is, "Old Milwaukee N/A" really a beer?

f-d

----------


## danielpatrick

> Dan! Thanks for starting your site! Good stuff!  So, you are in Charleston, but wear Tigers and Lions stuff. What part of Michigan are you from? I am from Ypsilanti.  Don't live there now, in Arizona.  Thanks! johnny


Hey! I was originally from Bay City! Been to Ypsi a few times! LOVE my Detroit Tigers and Lions!!

----------


## danielpatrick

You can drink anything you like!! Beer just happens to be my choice when pickin! The videos do not require alcohol consumption!

----------


## Mike Trent

I love a good song and a good beer. Three floyds  Zombie Dust and a few tunes go a long way toward relaxing after work.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

I'll check into the Zombie Dust!

----------


## Bernie Daniel

2001 Gibson Sam Bush F-5 and New Belgium Slow Ride Session IPA -- above average for sure.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

> 2001 Gibson Sam Bush F-5 and New Belgium Slow Ride Session IPA -- above average for sure.


Great pic! Love the New Belgium Slow Ride! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

New video lesson up at Mandolins and Beer! Django/Thile style lick and a giveaway courtesy of D'addario!

----------


## danielpatrick

New video lesson is up and the winner of the D'addario contest is announced!

http://www.mandolinsandbeer.com

----------


## danielpatrick

New DAWG lesson up !!!

http://www.mandolinsandbeer.com

----------

